# North New Jersey (Hudson County): Wanted mobile groomer



## PapaJoe (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey gang,

I recently tore my achilles tendon and I'm in a leg cast. I can't possible get my girls into their carrier and get them to their vet. They are due for a clipping, and their normal check up. 

Does anyone know of a mobile groomer that can come out to my girls to cut their nails? Unfortunately, this is not something I've done. Especially being in a cast. I wanted someone who knows how to handle bunnies correctly. Figured this was a great place to start.

I'm located in Lodi, NJ. 

Thanks in advance.

PapaJoe


----------

